
Show HN: Programming FTDI devices in Python - jayben
https://iosoft.blog/ftdi-python
======
jake_the_third
On a related note: Does FTDI still write driver malware? They've been caught
with their pants twice. There is no way in hell I'm buying their ICs again.

~~~
tylerl
Yup. FTDI is the only chip maker that I avoid out of principle. They have been
blatantly and unapologetically abusive.

Their devices are also overpriced to a degree borders on comical, so they're
not hard to avoid. For the price of their USB-UART chips you can get a top-
tier microcontroller that can do USB-UART easily as fast, and still have
plenty of capacity to spare.

------
zoobab
Too bad there is no GPIO example.

